# Livin' Large: Matt Geiger Style



## RoyWilliams

Link 



> Behind a towering wrought iron entrance that bears the massive pewter initials of MG, the good life unfolds in size XXXXL.
> 
> You weave past the personal putting green, the man-made lake stocked with 2,500 big mouth bass for guests to catch (and throw back) and the lush front lawn on the 40-acre spread that could wear out a small army of landscapers.
> 
> Then you roll up the winding drive to a sprawling, modern mansion that might have made J.R. Ewing want to remodel his digs on Southfork Ranch.
> 
> This ain't Dallas. But it's still the Big D, as in Big Daddy Ranch, where the large are livin' large.
> 
> The place is named for the bison that jumped its fence in 2002, eluding capture for days as it roamed free in nearby Booker Creek Preserve. But the real big daddy on the premises - the one who had to pay the fine for his buffalo's much-publicized fast break - is a 7-foot-1, 290-pound former Countryside High basketball star and ex-NBA center for the Miami Heat, Charlotte Hornets and Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> In the pros, Matt Geiger was a journeyman.
> 
> Now, with an array of dazzling moves in a new pursuit, the hometown boy has a become a superstar.
> 
> At this moment, Geiger is talking real estate on the phone inside his plush office, sitting at a supersize desk that has been custom-built to reduce the squeeze on his knees.
> 
> In fact, everything is made on a spacious scale: the 8-foot doorways, the raised Geiger counters, the ceilings that vault high above his shaved head, the special 9-by-10-foot mega-mattress that keeps his feet from flopping over the end.
> 
> And, of course, there's the $13.5-million, 28,500-square-foot home itself - for the record, the largest residence in Pinellas County and the second-biggest in Tampa Bay behind the 30,000-plus Avila house built by former corporate raider Paul Bilzerian in Tampa. Then again, even the cribs featured on MTV would have a hard time touching this renowned party palace and ultimate bachelor pad.
> 
> How do you top the 40 TVs all hooked up by satellite, the 18 TV sets all wired together with Xbox so Geiger and his old high school pals can play each other simultaneously in Halo shootouts, the 330,000-gallon pool out back with a cooking area designed by Outback, the winding water slide down a faux tropical island mountain, and the 5,200-square-foot guest house overlooking it all?


There is alot more stuff listed in the article as well. Looks like he isnt missing playing.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Wow!!! Thanks for posting this. It's good to see how well he is living.

Back in the day when I was watching Matt play (I was always a fan), I didn't have access to the internet and never could figure this out ...

Is Matt Black or White? He always wore his head shaven, so I couldn't tell by looking at his hair. Not a big deal, I was just always curious.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Dynasty Raider said:


> Is Matt Black or White? He always wore his head shaven, so I couldn't tell by looking at his hair.


 :krazy:


----------



## sMaK

Dynasty Raider said:


> Wow!!! Thanks for posting this. It's good to see how well he is living.
> 
> Back in the day when I was watching Matt play (I was always a fan), I didn't have access to the internet and never could figure this out ...
> 
> Is Matt Black or White? He always wore his head shaven, so I couldn't tell by looking at his hair. Not a big deal, I was just always curious.



He's white.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> :krazy:


Well ... do you know or don't you?


----------



## Dynasty Raider

sMaKDiSDoWn said:


> He's white.


Thanks ... I really like him and happy to see this article about him.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

I don't mean to offend you by saying this, but how could you not figure it out. If his head is shaven, you can see his skin thus showing his skin colour. And if he had cornrows, would you think he was black? And how could you not notice that every spot on his body is covered in white skin?

EDIT: And there is two pictures of him above.

EDIT again: Sorry again if I sound bitter and mean


----------



## HKF

Geiger's house looks bananas. He's smart to go down to Florida and build a home, due to the cheap property.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> I don't mean to offend you by saying this, but how could you not figure it out. If his head is shaven, you can see his skin thus showing his skin colour. And if he had cornrows, would you think he was black? And how could you not notice that every spot on his body is covered in white skin?
> 
> EDIT: And there is two pictures of him above.
> 
> EDIT again: Sorry again if I sound bitter and mean


Not offended at all --- you just sound naive and immature. Not your fault, I guess.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ease up guys.....everythings fine.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Dynasty Raider said:


> Not offended at all --- you just sound naive and immature. Not your fault, I guess.


I told you I didn't mean to come off bitter or mean, and I obviously offended you if you're calling me immature, and how does this make me naive?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

RoyWilliams said:


> Ease up guys.....everythings fine.


Sorry, I just never meant to offend him by saying that, and I must of, so I apologize


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Sorry, I just never meant to offend him by saying that, and I must of, so I apologize


Its cool, im just keeping the peace.


----------



## thaKEAF

Looking at the first pic of him in front of his house, I wouldn't know if he was black or white.


----------



## RoyWilliams

The College Dropout said:


> Looking at the first pic of him in front of his house, I wouldn't know if he was black or white.


He does have a "The Rock" light color in the first one.


----------



## SixersFan

I hope he doesn't pull an MC Hammer spending his money like that.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> I don't mean to offend you by saying this, but how could you not figure it out. If his head is shaven, you can see his skin thus showing his skin colour. And if he had cornrows, would you think he was black? And how could you not notice that every spot on his body is covered in white skin?
> 
> EDIT: And there is two pictures of him above.
> 
> EDIT again: Sorry again if I sound bitter and mean


There are plenty of African American people who are as light as Geiger. So skin color isn't always the best indicator, it doesn't matter but I'm just letting you know.

Back to the subject, a weird fact about Matt Geiger's house it was used in the movie Punisher. So he collected a check from that, and I think he finally got off of the Sixers payroll last season.


----------



## HKF

PhillyPhanatic said:


> There are plenty of African American people who are as light as Geiger. So skin color isn't always the best indicator, it doesn't matter but I'm just letting you know.
> 
> Back to the subject, a weird fact about Matt Geiger's house it was used in the movie Punisher. So he collected a check from that, and I think he finally got off of the Sixers payroll last season.


I liked Geiger, but he's the poster child for why contracts need to be reduced to 4 years max for non-max contracts.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

is he black? thats one of the funniest things ive ever read on this forum, your a crack up dog lol mat gieger black lol


----------



## walkon4

I knew Matt personally.

I was friends with his twin brother Mark.
Some of you guys probably saw me at all the games... Ill attach a pic from back in the day. I always wore the authentic Geiger. One of the craziest times was when the sixers went to the finals, I remember Matt gave me a big hug (I was younger at the time).

Good times. Nice Article. I havent talked to them in a few years.

heres a pic:


----------



## mellow-dramatik

he is one ugly mutha f.........ka


----------



## Dynasty Raider

mellow-dramatik said:


> is he black? thats one of the funniest things ive ever read on this forum, your a crack up dog lol mat gieger black lol


What's funny? What I said or what you're saying?

So, do you think Bibby is Black or White? Really curious what you think about your answer. And Bibby is just one of hundred of thousands that complexion.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

bibby is black u dumb arse....henry bibby his dad is black....so that makes bibby half black.....lol no chance the white race is claiming bibby, did u think jason kidd was white 2..........matter geiger is as white as they come


----------



## Dynasty Raider

mellow-dramatik said:


> bibby is black u dumb arse....henry bibby his dad is black....so that makes bibby half black.....lol no chance the white race is claiming bibby, did u think jason kidd was white 2..........matter geiger is as white as they come


You're one sick puppy. Get off the 6ers' board. You're embarrassing them; someone might mistake you as a 6er fan! Which, you obviously AIN'T.


----------



## mellow-dramatik

man your embrassing yourself thinking bibby is white n gieger black......as long as iverson plays for the sixers well then ill be goin 4 the sixers until then get ya eyes checked coz ya color blind


----------

